# Overclocking required?



## RYKIN (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've never been much in to overclocking but lately my machine seems to be running slower than normal. I've always taken really good care of my machine and it's super clean but I've noticed some performance issues lately that I can't really figure out.

I know my rig isn't new by any means but here are the specs:

CPU: AMD Phenom II x6 1100T 3.30 GHz 
GPU: GTX 570
Mobo: Gigabyte 880-UD2H
Memory: 8gb RAM
OS: Windows 7 Pro

What blows my mind is that my CPU and RAM never exceed 40% usage. I've monitored them while playing games in intense atmospheres like WoW raids, etc. My problem seems to be that my machine really never seems to over-work, ever. 

Another example of slow system speeds is when I try to stream any game, even something that requires minimal resources like Binding of Isaac, my machine always chugs.

My question is; does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get some better performance out of my machine? I'm running on high performance power options but I've never looked in to overclocking at all.

Any suggestions would be great. Perhaps an overclocking program? Not sure where to begin with this one.

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

First, lets try to clean out any temporary files.

Please run TFC by following this guide here: 

How to use Temporary File Cleaner (TFC) | Tech Support Forum


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If your CPU never exceeds 40% usage across the cores that the applications utilize then there probably no need to overclock. Also, to easily overclock you need the Black Edition processor, which has an unlocked multiplier. Overclocking with the non-Black Editions is possible but requires more tweaking and testing and may not be supported by your motherboard and RAM. An aftermarket heatsink is also a must when overclocking. 

As recommended above, your best bet would be to clean up your system. The link below has several general tips:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/is-your-pc-running-slow-532075.html


----------



## RYKIN (Jun 30, 2011)

620mb cleaned. I'll report back to see if it's improved or not 

Thanks fellas.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your graphics card is now quite dated that will be causing issues in newer games.


----------

